# Nice and quiet Wild Spots between Hull and Holyhead?



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi, 

does anyone know some nice and quiet Wild Spots along the route between Hull and Holyhead? We will "land-bridge" here on our trip to Ireland this summer. 

Preferrably more on the Welsh end. Don't mind if it is remote.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

Sorry i can't help with your query, you probably already know this, but worth a visit to http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/index.php this site has been revamped recently and it maybe worth putting a post on their forum.

Also try http://www.sleepingspots.co.uk/

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

boff said:


> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know some nice and quiet Wild Spots along the route between Hull and Holyhead? We will "land-bridge" here on our trip to Ireland this summer.
> 
> ...


There is a fairly quiet spot in Caernarvon, it is on Aber Foreshore Road. Go throuh Caernarvon follow signs for Pothmadog, just after passing Tesco store on right straight over roundabout in 100 mtrs turn right and immediately right again (follow signs for Coed Helen caravan site) dont turn into caravan site but follow road roun to right (a bit narrow and twisting for about 500mtrs) follow road for about 3-4 Km alongside Menia Strait and you will find several places where you cen pull in One in particular is a picnic spot with benches and some hardstanding,sometimes get 2 or three motorgomes parked there position is 53.12724deg N 4.31131W..hope this helps,sorry did not spot your post earlier. Good luck Peter


----------



## 89660 (Jun 2, 2005)

follow signs for Holyhead town centre,then country park,In country park just before small car park and bridge turn right behind buildings>this road leads to a peir.Plenty of parking overlooking the sea.Ideal if you have a ferry crossing.


----------



## rommel (May 10, 2005)

*Chester*

We have stayed in the carpark on the East side of Chester next to the river Dee many times.
Its only 5 minutes walk into this historic town and the gates are shut at 10pm so you don't get any boy racers in there, there are toilets , water and a toilet emptying point.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Chester*



rommel said:


> We have stayed in the carpark on the East side of Chester next to the river Dee many times.
> Its only 5 minutes walk into this historic town and the gates are shut at 10pm so you don't get any boy racers in there, there are toilets , water and a toilet emptying point.


Hi,

sounds interesting. Could you provide a more precise position (street or car park name resp. GPS coordinates)? And, if the gate shuts at 10pm, when does it open again?

Anyway, thanks very much to all of you so far.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Boff
The parking spot in Chester is Little Roodee car park. Address is Castle Drive Chester it opens early for shoppers and coaches. you can park overnight for small fee. best to enter Chester via A483 ,over bridge and turn right into Castle Drive.
Tony


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Boff, Its opposite the racecourse and when we were last there the toilet block was being rebuilt maybe its finished by now, its a great spot and a lovely walk into Chester town following the river, about 10 minutes. Anne.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey Gerhard

I live across the river from Hull... i'll wave to you as your ferry comes in! he he.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Snelly said:


> I live across the river from Hull... i'll wave to you as your ferry comes in! he he.


Hi Snelly,

you are a little late... :wink: :wink: :lol:

Since my last post in this thread I have been 4 times to Hull and 3 times to Chester (each time on Little Roodee car park).

Next time we come to UK end of June 06 for Scotland, but then we will arrive in Newcastle.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

The thought was there! :lol:


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Boff. We only live about 6 miles from Chester. next time you are there let me know and we will call out and see you.
Cheers Sid


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

This sounds like a nice spot.the last time I was in Chester I drove round about three times before I could find a parking place and then it was off street.

I will be checking it out on the next trip.


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Well just checked out that spot in Chester and it is very nice indeed.
only problem was the flippin' toilets are STILL being rebuilt.

If you arrive after 5p.m. the charge is only £1.50 overnight leaving before 7am or £3.50 for six hours during the day.

The missus had a great time with all the shops only a few minutes away and the wallet was considerabely lighter when we left.

There was a kiosk open in the car park selling sweets ices and teas etc.
and the Zoo is only about 15minutes away.


----------



## JohnDough (Mar 3, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> boff said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Popped down to have a look at this and would NOT reccommend anyone to bring a MH down there ,I was in a car and the road is so narrow it is frightening and when you finally get down there there is a sign saying NO CAMPING so a nice place with the car but that's it.


----------

